

Top 13 expert methods to replace Google's Not Provided data - kseniadobreva
http://webmeup.com/blog/not-provided.html

======
black_simon
That "not provided" thing just gets really annoying! I don't know what do
those guys at Google think, but why the heck do they do this? Safe search and
security? LOL - we all know that they could just pass keywords data to the
secure HTTPS sites, and that would be secure. But they simply make redirects
through their own servers and cut all the keywords info off! Plus, please pay
attention to the fact that they DID leave the possibility to see your keywords
for paid search. Is it secure? Is it more secure than giving access to this
data for secure sites? Bullsh*t! :(

I cannot imagine any possible reason for this except for they are: 1) either
too lazy to add a couple of code lines to provide this info to secure sites,
2) or (what seems much more realistic to me) they just want all of us to spend
more on AdWords.

When you don't know your organic keywords you're more like to have more
experiments with the data you can get stats about - and that's exactly what
Google wants from us. So I would consider this step as an official start of
"selling" top Google positions. This drives me crazy, but seems like we'll
have to do this - for our clients and for our own sites as well. Nothing's
gonna change in SEO so far except for the thing that people will have to pay
even more to Google to get top rankings. Extremely frustrated (((

